

Pinged every address on the internet - mgalka
http://m.imgur.com/M9OAQR7

======
getdavidhiggins
Looks like the Shodan scan:

[http://iotmonkey.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/shodan-
map-1...](http://iotmonkey.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/shodan-
map-1500x575.png)

